# Plow for Dakota



## Killy (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi 
I have a 97 Dakota that I would like to put a plow on, did a search and saw a poster was selling one a few years ago with a snowway plow on so it would seem to be possible. I know a heavier truck would be better but this is what I have and I only have a small lot/dway I want to do. Snowway site only lists an application for Dakota's from 2000 on up, I know they look like mine on the outside till 04, anybody know why this is? I am fine with western...meyer etc if anybody has info on another brand that will work. Thanks


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i had a 6.5 meyers on my old dodge i should of put a 7ft though


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a 7 1/2' Fisher MM1 Regular Duty on my truck and it handles it just fine. The truck turns so tight that if I'm at full angle and turn, the front tire will hit snow. I was being told to go with a Blizzard 720 which would've been too small. It came down to a Fisher MM 7 1/2 or a Boss Poly 7 1/2', but I found a used Fisher for next to nothing. Good luck!


----------



## Killy (Oct 12, 2009)

I was thinking 6.5 to 7.5 depending on what I could find available used...sounds like 7.5 will be more practical. Not sure I worded the original question well. I have checked western and snowways plow matching website and neither one lists Dakota's until year 2000 as having a plow/frame h/u available. I know the Dakota looks like mine up till 2004 but maybe the frame or something has been changed in 2000 and previous to that they were unusable for plows?? I was hoping someone on here had put a plow on a 97, plowed with it for awhile and had some feedback. I have towed with it regularly and hauled some pretty big loads of topsoil/mulch so it can handle it I think..any ideas why no hookups? 

Thanks


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

take a look at western midwieght series plows there real nice


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Fisher HT series


----------



## bravada75 (Oct 27, 2009)

*boss*

check out the boss sport duty i have a 04 dakota and put on the sport duty 7ft great plow works just as well as the big plows


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

97-04 share the same framework. IMO don't get anything less than a 7.5 adding wings would be even better.


----------



## Killy (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds good, I have a blizzard dealer close by and he thinks he might have something that will work. If not I'll try the fisher ht I think, looked good on line and was not to heavy.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Your blizzard dealer will recommend the 720 which will be too narrow for the truck. you'll need the 760 which he'll tell you is too big of a plow which it really isn't.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life (Dec 5, 2005)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=74565

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=74565

Search Dakota and you will see that much of this is covered.

I have an 04 Dakota Quad Cab. I use a tailgate salter. I replaced the standard 265/70/16s with 245/75/16. Use Timbren Front & Back, and then mount the lightest plow you can find for your work load.

I recommend the Sno-Way because its a 1/2 Ton Truck size plow on a Dakota. The 7'6" is the way to go for the 26 series. Also you get Down Pressure which is pretty important.

Either ways, I think you'll see a few guys recommend different plows, so do your research.


----------



## canadianplower (Sep 3, 2009)

I have an 03 Dakota and can not find a used plow that I can buy a mount for. I am just starting out and don't want to spend $5k on a new plow with only 4 or 5 residentials interested so far. 
The other thing, when I was reading the owners manual, Dodge warns that this truck is unsafe to plow with as the air bag could deploy when plowing. Is there a mod that has to be done to plow with these?
Thanks for any advice in advance.

tymusic


----------



## TeamBrain Damag (Sep 21, 2009)

I just picked up a used 99 dakota from the original owner, with original plow paperwork for it. 
and It has it listed as a Fisher MM1 7.6 LD bought in 99
the owner has all the service records from it, and looks like he went through 2 sets of NAPA ball joints and the U joints replaced too, 82K original trans and shifts good.
front sits a little low with the plow on, I'm going to crank up the torsion bars, and put in a set of MOOG ball joints, it looks like this truck eats ball joints!


----------



## stevejwys (Nov 15, 2009)

*cant find a plow for my 98 dakota sport*



Killy;844770 said:


> Hi
> I have a 97 Dakota that I would like to put a plow on, did a search and saw a poster was selling one a few years ago with a snowway plow on so it would seem to be possible. I know a heavier truck would be better but this is what I have and I only have a small lot/dway I want to do. Snowway site only lists an application for Dakota's from 2000 on up, I know they look like mine on the outside till 04, anybody know why this is? I am fine with western...meyer etc if anybody has info on another brand that will work. Thanks


Killy did you find a plow for your truck I hvae been every where cant find a mount for 98 dakota
Thanks
steve


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

When I was searching Fisher, Blizzard, Snow Way, and Boss all made mounts/plow setups for the dakota. Meyer/Diamond only had mounts for the 97-99 trucks and nothing listed for the 2000-2004 Dakota which is weird because a co worker had a 2002 Dakota with a Meyer plow. Anyways, I found a used truck mount for a Fisher Minute Mount that was intended for the 97-99 truck and there was a small difference. The Mount bolted up to the bumper bolt/mounts fine but it has 2 support "arms" that go towards the differential and bolt in there. On my truck they wouldn't reach the spot so I had to have something fabbed up so the support would be there- so I'd say there is a small difference in the front end between the years.


----------



## bhud1263 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey guys i got a 2001 dakota and im lookin to put a used plow on it but i dont know where to begin to look for a used plow that fits it. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## TimTheToolMan (Nov 12, 2008)

Sno-way 26, timbrens, 300lbs in the box, good to go !


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a Snoway ST with 6'8 blade on a 97 Dak. I would part with. Let me know, down pressure, wireless stored inside except using right now.


----------



## bhud1263 (Nov 25, 2009)

hey lilpusher could you post more pics of that plow and shoot me a price


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

check out the pics in the Snoway ST thread site won't let me repost the same pics I can get others up later. 2100.00 with everything. I'm located in Indy i'm not apposed to driving a liittle bit for a true buyer.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Not trying to F up your sale but a 6'8" plow is too small for a dakota, my 7'6" plow sometimes allows snow to hit my tires while angled.


----------



## TimTheToolMan (Nov 12, 2008)

i second that the 6'8'' would be a TOY on a dakota


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

6'8" will work, no it won't be ideal but it'll work. A set of wings would make it work better.


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

7'6 won't make it thru 2 of the banks drive thrus I do angled and I'm lazy don't want to do them by hand. A 6'8 is a whole Peter shorter than 7'6 so really not that big a difference width wise.


----------



## Bartsnow 1 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Boss Plow*

I'm installing a boss on my 03 dodge dakota on friday. It is a V-8 4x4 i can't wait.


----------



## Dakotaman (Jan 5, 2009)

*Dakota Plow*

Check Pathfinder plows in Exeter RI. They make Dakota plows back to mid 90s


----------



## Bartsnow 1 (Jan 2, 2010)

I just got my truck done with a 7" Boss Sports


----------



## bravada75 (Oct 27, 2009)

*boss*

I have a boss 7 ft sport duty on my dakota and it is awesome it fits in small palces like back of driveways and goes around cars in parking spaces like no other i plow 2 commercial lots with it and about 12 driveways plus some side business when it is real bad and the 7 foot on a dakota is just fine . my dakota thinks it is a big truck and acts like it in the snow nothing has stopped me yet in it so go with the boss 7ft plus the controls are the best in the business


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

my boss had a 01 dakota quad cab with a western 6'8" plow on it. he wished he went larger. the truck handled it no problem though.


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

I'd go with a western midweight 7'6" All the best!!


----------



## bhud1263 (Nov 25, 2009)

hey bravada75 could you post pics of your truck and the plow, i have an 01' dakota and im lookin around tryin to find what i want still undecided.


----------

